# Tip des Tages .....



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (19 Juli 2012)

nett


----------



## coku2803 (19 Juli 2012)

Das ist eine gute Erklärung für vieles was man täglich hört:thumbup:


----------



## LuigiHallodri (20 Juli 2012)

Es sei denn, er entfleucht kurz vorher noch als Rülpser! 

Nach dem Motto: "Tschuldigung, sollte hinten raus!"


----------

